# Add On Codes In Pain Management



## Donna SanGiovanni (Nov 19, 2007)

I have been asked this question- When an ASC is used for CPT Codes 64475-rt/lt, 64476-rt/lt  the carriers are paying 100%, 50%, 50%, 50%.  The coder is stating multiple rules do not apply to add on codes. She feels the claim should be paid as follows: 
64475 rt 100%
64475 lt   50%
64476 rt  100%
64476 lt   50%
We do not do these injections where I work. Please advise.

Donna SanGiovanni CPC
President/Founder Hamden CT. Local Chapter


----------



## elenax (Nov 26, 2007)

*Add-on codes*

I have billed with those cpt's and they pay as follows:  100%, 50%, 50%, 50%. The multiple procedures rules does apply.


----------



## cconroycpch (Nov 28, 2007)

I agree, the multiple procedure rule does apply.  I have worked with multiple facilities doing those procedures and they always pay 100%, 50%, 50%, 50%


----------

